# Best vet in Dubai?



## Hello Dubai (May 26, 2014)

Hi all, I find it difficult to find good vets in Dubai for dogs. Can anybody recommend a good vet that is honest and looks at the dogs best interest?

Thanks!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Al Barsha vet clinic.

Umm Suqeim Veterinary centre.

Modern Veterinary clinic.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

We have been very happy with The Veterinary Hospital in Al Quoz.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Our little one goes to Vet Care in the Polo Club. The main vet there, Dominik, is excellent.

However, we weren't best pleased when we used their mobile grooming service. Two of the handlers came and attempted to calm our cat by coming straight at him with a bright pink towel and making strange, loud whistling noises! Needless to say he wasn't having any of it and they had to leave without doing the job we were going to pay them to do. 

Having said that, all the staff actually at Vet Care are extremely helpful and patient.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Blue Oasis in DIP the Green Community are excellent.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Dr Walter @ Pet Connection Al Barsha is fantastic. I went once to Lucky Vet clinic in Al Barsha and was not impressed, although it was probably slightly cheaper. I prefer to pay little more and visit Dr Walter. The only problem with Pet Connection is its location behind Lulu and it's often a nightmare to find a parking space. Best to go in the morning.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've mainly stuck with Modern Vets over the years but I've heard very good things about the vet at Ranches. I would also highly recommend http://www.apcc.ae/#!peter/clbe


----------

